# Before and After !!!!!!



## GOGOGTO (Aug 25, 2006)




----------



## rwilson831 (Aug 23, 2004)

That looks nice! Did you upgrade the spoiler too?


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

Dead sexy! Great job!


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Wow. Looks great. 18s?


----------



## GOGOGTO (Aug 25, 2006)

rwilson831 said:


> That looks nice! Did you upgrade the spoiler too?


Yes I did !!! Thanks for noticing...


----------



## GOGOGTO (Aug 25, 2006)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Wow. Looks great. 18s?


19X8 with 245-35-19 BFG G-force NT's..


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

LOVE your wheels - very nice Boss


----------

